# Edge creating One Passes on it's own



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a couple 2 tuner Edges. Both have starting creating one passes on their own. Could be ANYTHING, even wee hour "paid programing". Happens daily. One created 5 since last evening, the other 2. Suggestions are not turned on for either Edge. Very annoying as some of the created OP can have loads of shows everyday. Anyone else with this problem? If so, is there a solution? Has to be some sort of Tivo bug since doing on both Edges, some software thing? If I left for a week my drives would be totally full of crap, and who knows how many one passes I did not create. Even though the one passes create at bottom of one pass list they seem to preempt the real one passes above them, I miss shows/conflicts (only two tuners after all).


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Have a couple 2 tuner Edges. Both have starting creating one passes on their own. Could be ANYTHING, even wee hour "paid programing". Happens daily. One created 5 since last evening, the other 2. Suggestions are not turned on for either Edge. Very annoying as some of the created OP can have loads of shows everyday. Anyone else with this problem? If so, is there a solution? Has to be some sort of Tivo bug since doing on both Edges, some software thing? If I left for a week my drives would be totally full of crap, and who knows how many one passes I did not create. Even though the one passes create at bottom of one pass list they seem to preempt the real one passes above them, I miss shows/conflicts (only two tuners after all).


Oh, only things I've done that might be considered out of the ordinary are rearranging the order of the one passes, priority, when I do that it shows "updating" for all the shows in the one pass. Also have been using Tivo Online to transfer some shows from TE3 Tivos to the TE4 Edges. Don't know why either thing could cause a problem but maybe it can? This is REALLY unacceptable, especially since some real one pass shows do not record.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just checked again, one Edge created a OP for "Murder She Wrote". Which I've never watched. And this time it put it at the TOP of my OP list, #1. Something is seriously wrong.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Are the tivos in your name / account. if you purchased second hand and not transferred to you the previous owner could be creating the season passes.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

keithg1964 said:


> Are the tivos in your name / account. if you purchased second hand and not transferred to you the previous owner could be creating the season passes.


They are all on my account and have been for awhile, one I am original owner, purchased new. This just started within the last week, before was fine. If anyone is creating would be a Tivo employee. I did transfer them to my second account as my main account was full, due to 5 S2/S3 in inactive devices, inactive S2/S3 cannot be reactivated (and I guess inactive Premiere now), cannot be moved to another account and cannot be deleted, they take up space FOREVER. Can only have 12 Tivos per account (due to media access key), anything in inactive counts towards that 12. If you go over 12 can cause a LOT of problems.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

tommage1 said:


> If anyone is creating would be a Tivo employee.


Or someone has figured out your password for Tivo Online and is messing with you.
Couldn't hurt to change password then see if this stops.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

KevTech said:


> Or someone has figured out your password for Tivo Online and is messing with you.
> Couldn't hurt to change password then see if this stops.


Hmm, yeah. Guess change for main account too.


----------

